# Pianos (StaffPad)



## PhilA (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi after some reading it appears CinePiano is the go to for this as the Berlin Pianos still(?) have some issues.
Any showstopping gotchas?
Also what’s this cinematic mix mentioned in the purchase info? I can’t find many details. Is this the default or accessed via an articulatio?

I guess Spitfire felt shouldn‘t be ignored but has a more limited range of use.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 31, 2021)

This piano just works in almost every situation. I don't think there are any gotchas. I do not know about the Cinematic Mix feature. If it is there, I don't know how to access it. My best guess is through dynamic markings.


----------



## PhilA (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks Jeff. That’s just what I wanted to hear. Will grab it while the sale is still on. Thanks so much.


----------

